# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  NanoReef

## Paulo Jorge Rocha

ola a todos
Este topico que estou a criar vou tentar mostrar-vos a evolução do meu nano.
Vou mostrar a evolução dele uma vez por mês.
Este nano é um projecto que eu ando á pelo menos 2 meses a tirar informações e a ler muitos foruns para que tudo corra bem, pelo menos é o que eu espero.  :yb663:  

setup do aquario :

aquario com 45x25x25
circulação Koralia nano 900l/h
termoestato jager 25w
3,4 kilos de rocha viva
3 kilos de areia viva tamanho sugar sise
2 calhas blau cada uma com 18w 50/50 branca e azul
Agua natural (Cabo Raso)
Este aquario em principio não vai ter escumador, apenas a rocha viva para servir de filtro biologico e tpas rigorosas.
não fiz ainda testes nenhuns mas nestes primeiros tempos acho que não valem apena.
Densidade - 1026
temperatura - 25º

Agora as primeiras fotos:
















a proxima actualização será feita no dia 1 de maio
Conto com as vossas opiniões e criticas
Cumprimentos
Paulo Rocha

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

com tantas visualizações e parece que ninguem gosta do layout do meu nano :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620: 
abraços
Paulo Rocha

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Paulo

Pessoalmente gosto muito do teu layout  :Pracima:  e com a foto tirada de cima,dá para ver que fica com espaço para que as correntes circulem por forma a não haver zonas de retenção de detritos e consequentemente fontes de nitritos;nitratos;etc.
Agora è só ter paciência com o cíclo do àqua...sem pressas e sem stresss.
Continua e vai dando noticias.
Fica bem  :SbOk3: 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> com tantas visualizações e parece que ninguem gosta do layout do meu nano


ou como não há nada apontar, ninguem diz nada :SbOk: 




tá porreiro :SbSourire24: agora como diz o neves paciencia :SbSourire2:

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

obrigado aos 2 pelas respostas  :SbOk: 
agora é mesmo esperar que o aqua faça o ciclo.
Esta espera é que vai ser uma chatice mas tem que ser  :Vitoria: 
Em maio faço uma actualização com novas fotos
Abraços
Paulo Rocha

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

bons dias
aqui estão mais umas fotos do nano.
Actualização do setup:

aquario com 45x25x20
circulação Koralia nano 900l/h
termoestato jager 25w
3,4 kilos de rocha viva
3 kilos de areia viva tamanho sugar sise
2 calhas blau cada uma com 18w 50/50 branca e azul
Tpas de 20% semanais com NUTRISEA WATER
Densidade - 1026
temperatura - 25º
Vivos:
Um eremita patas vermelhas

Corais:
Xenia
Protopalythoa sp
Zoanthus sp

agora as fotos

Vista Frontal


Vista lateral


Vista lateral


Protopalythoa sp


Protopalythoa sp


Zoanthus sp


xenia


eremita


aguardo as vossas opiniões
abraços
Paulo Rocha

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:SbOk: Paulo
Zoanthus muito bonitos e o layout tambem.
Que peixes é que tencionas adquirir?

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Paulo
> Zoanthus muito bonitos e o layout tambem.
> Que peixes é que tencionas adquirir?


obrigado 
em relação aos peixes este nano não vai ter pois tem uma litragem muito pequena mais ou menos 20 litros.
Vou só por um camarão ou dois, ainda estou a ver quais é que ponho.
obrigado pela tua resposta
abraços
Paulo Rocha

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

e então amigos espero opiniões vossas sobre este nano, estou a contar com a vossa ajuda para ter aqui um aquario de referencia  :Coradoeolhos: 
abraços
Paulo Rocha

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> obrigado 
> em relação aos peixes este nano não vai ter pois tem uma litragem muito pequena mais ou menos 20 litros.
> Vou só por um camarão ou dois, ainda estou a ver quais é que ponho.
> obrigado pela tua resposta
> abraços
> Paulo Rocha


Os blenios são muito bonitos são pequenos e ajudam a combater as algas.
Vê este ou outro idêntico.
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Tail Spot Blenny

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Os blenios são muito bonitos são pequenos e ajudam a combater as algas.
> Vê este ou outro idêntico.
> Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Tail Spot Blenny


obrigado pela tua resposta Pedro  :SbOk3: 
que são bastante bonitos são mas acho que é pouca litragem para um peixe.
ainda é um caso a estudar
abraços
Paulo Rocha

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

bem parece que o pessoal depois de tantas visitas não gosta do meu nano  :yb620: 
Este é o meu primeiro aquario de agua salgado por isso conto com voces para que critiquem digam de vossa justiça o que está mal ou bem para este nano continuar no bom caminho :SbOk3: 
obrigado
abraços
Paulo Rocha

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Boas Paulo 

Aqui tens vários peixes que podes por no teu nano:

Nano Fish

Eu ja tive um nano de 50x32x25 de 40L com 1 palhaço 1 mandarim e 1 Bicolor Pseudochromis, nunca tive problemas com eles.

http://www.reefforum.net/f18/update-nano-14558/

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Boas Paulo 
> 
> Aqui tens vários peixes que podes por no teu nano:
> 
> Nano Fish
> 
> Eu ja tive um nano de 50x32x25 de 40L com 1 palhaço 1 mandarim e 1 Bicolor Pseudochromis, nunca tive problemas com eles.
> 
> http://www.reefforum.net/f18/update-nano-14558/


obrigado Roberto  :SbOk: 
este nano vai apenas ter camarões, por aqui um peixe acho que é um crime
a litragem é muito pequena estamos a falar de um nano com apenas 20 litros uteis
abraço
Paulo Rocha

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> obrigado Roberto
> este nano vai apenas ter camarões, por aqui um peixe acho que é um crime
> a litragem é muito pequena estamos a falar de um nano com apenas 20 litros uteis
> abraço
> Paulo Rocha


Por um lado tens razão  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 
Meus parabéns pelo teu aquario  :SbOk: 

Ps: daqui pouco tempo vais mudar para um grande vais ver  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

:yb665:

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

:yb665:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Paulo.

O teu nano está com um ar saudável e o l_ayout_ está muito bem conseguido. Tens razão quando dizes que é pequeno de mais para ter peixes, mas um blenio sempre podes colocar. Há exemplares muito bonitos e com comportamentos curiosos, para além de te controlarem as algas.

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Boas, Paulo.
> 
> O teu nano está com um ar saudável e o l_ayout_ está muito bem conseguido. Tens razão quando dizes que é pequeno de mais para ter peixes, mas um blenio sempre podes colocar. Há exemplares muito bonitos e com comportamentos curiosos, para além de te controlarem as algas.


 :Olá:  José
obrigado por o teu comentário
neste momento por estranho que pareça não tenho tido problemas com algas e o eremita está a dar cabo das poucas que aparecem, mas em relação a colocar um peixe ainda estou muito indeciso vou esperar por mais opiniões vossas e logo decido, afinal o aqua apenas foi montado no dia 5 de abril ainda está numa fase muito recente.
abraços
Paulo Rocha

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

boas tardes amigos 
estou com uma duvida muito grande, a minha esposa resolveu fazer-me uma surpresa e comprou uma goniopora sp. :SbEnerve3: 
Já andei a fazer alguma pesquisa e o que consegui saber é que é um coral dificil e que precisa de ser alimentado.
O que vos peço é como é que alimento o coral e com quê.
Ajudem se faz favor  :yb663: 
abraços
Paulo Rocha

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

alguem pode dar uma ajuda se faz favor  :yb663: 
abraços
Paulo Rocha

----------


## Miguel Pereira

:Olá:  Paulo,

Experiência c/ goniopora não tenho, mas tenho aqui num livro do Julian Sprung que refere como necessidades:
sun,phytoplankton, zooplankton,  marine snow and fish feces (hehe esta última podes riscar uma vez q não tens peixinhos... ainda).
Mas precisa de muita luz...

Abraço,

Miguel Pereira

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Paulo,
> 
> Experiência c/ goniopora não tenho, mas tenho aqui num livro do Julian Sprung que refere como necessidades:
> sun,phytoplankton, zooplankton,  marine snow and fish feces (hehe esta última podes riscar uma vez q não tens peixinhos... ainda).
> Mas precisa de muita luz...
> 
> Abraço,
> 
> Miguel Pereira


obrigado Miguel
já é uma grande ajuda  :SbOk3: 
mas como faço para alimentá-la???
desculpem as perguntas mas ainda estou verdinho nestas andanças  :Coradoeolhos: 
abraços
Paulo Rocha

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

bons dias
aqui estão mais umas fotos do nano.
Data da montagem 05/04/2009
Actualização do setup 17/06/2009:

aquario com 45x25x20
circulação Koralia nano 900l/h
termoestato jager 25w
4 kilos de rocha viva
3 kilos de areia viva tamanho sugar sise
2 calhas blau cada uma com 18w 50/50 branca e azul
Tpas de 20% semanais com NUTRISEA WATER
Densidade - 1026
temperatura - 25º

Vivos:
Um eremita patas vermelhas

Corais:
Xenia
Protopalythoa sp
Zoanthus sp
Goniopora sp
Discosoma sp

agora as fotos

Vista Frontal


Vista Lateral


Vista Lateral


Discosoma sp


Goniopora sp


Protopalythoa sp


Zoanthus sp


Zoanthus sp


Zoanthus sp


A minha area preferida da casa


Espero que gostem  :Coradoeolhos: .
Agradeço os vossos comentários quer sejam bons ou maus  :SbOk3:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Paulo

Primeiro  :yb677:  por te conteres sem intruduzires peixes...e satisfação por teres dado ouvidos ao pessoal do forum para que fizesses um bom ciclo ao àqua antes da introdução dos mesmos  :Palmas: 
Os corais respiram saúde  :Pracima: ...indicador de um nano com futuro...desde que continues a caminhada como até aqui.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas

Realmente o nano parece cheio de saúde e o layout também está bem conseguido. Parabéns.
Quanto à goniopora a minha experiencia com esse coral diz-me que são corais bastantes dificeis. Eu tive uma que infelizmente, e apesar de a alimentar 2x por semana morreu ao fim de 7 meses.
Alimentava-a com o método do garrafão/garrafa. Segundo o tamanha do coral, cortas o fundo de uma garrafa/garrafão, colocas um tubo do tamanho do gargalo e com altura que chegue para que fique fora do nano. Cobres o coral com a garrafa e metes o alimento pelo tubo. Terás talvez que esperar um pouco até que ele aceite o alimento pois ao colocares a garrafa ele retrai-se.
Comigo resultou este método. Mas por uma coisa ou por outra o coral foi-se e nunca mais comprei nenhum. Espero ter ajudado

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Paulo
> 
> Primeiro  por te conteres sem intruduzires peixes...e satisfação por teres dado ouvidos ao pessoal do forum para que fizesses um bom ciclo ao àqua antes da introdução dos mesmos 
> Os corais respiram saúde ...indicador de um nano com futuro...desde que continues a caminhada como até aqui.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


 :Olá:  Jorge
obrigado pelos teus comentários
isto de não introduzir vivos não é nada facil, cada vez que se entra na loja dá logo uma comichão ao olhar para os peixes.
eu como um autentico novato nos salgados tinha mesmo que vos dar ouvidos 
se assim não fosse este nano secalhar já era e com isso agradeço-vos todos os vossos conselhos.
abraço




> Boas
> 
> Realmente o nano parece cheio de saúde e o layout também está bem conseguido. Parabéns.
> Quanto à goniopora a minha experiencia com esse coral diz-me que são corais bastantes dificeis. Eu tive uma que infelizmente, e apesar de a alimentar 2x por semana morreu ao fim de 7 meses.
> Alimentava-a com o método do garrafão/garrafa. Segundo o tamanha do coral, cortas o fundo de uma garrafa/garrafão, colocas um tubo do tamanho do gargalo e com altura que chegue para que fique fora do nano. Cobres o coral com a garrafa e metes o alimento pelo tubo. Terás talvez que esperar um pouco até que ele aceite o alimento pois ao colocares a garrafa ele retrai-se.
> Comigo resultou este método. Mas por uma coisa ou por outra o coral foi-se e nunca mais comprei nenhum. Espero ter ajudado


 :Olá:  Manuel
obrigado pelos teus comentários
pois a goniopora não estava nos meus planos veio cá parar graças á minha esposa.
nos primeiros dias os polipos estavam retraidos mas neste momento estão sempre completamente estendidos.
Tenho estado a alimentar 2 vezes por semana mas não tenho usado o metodo da garrafa, como o aqua é muito pequeno e não tem escumador deito uma porção junto á bomba e assim espalha-se por todos os corais e tenho notado uma boa reacção em todos eles.
Vamos ver o que o futuro reserva.
abraço

----------


## Manuel Faria

oxalá tenhas sorte então. :yb663:  :yb663:

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

ola
Tenho apenas uma pequena curiosidade, depois de este tópico ter sido visto 1000 vezes apenas 7 pessoas ajudaram e deram as suas opinões que eu tanto agradeço  :SbOk3: .
Será que se o aquario que tem 20 litros tivesse 200 litros já era motivo de mais opiniões mais ajudas em alguma coisa que esteja mal ?
Ou será que um nano de 20 litros não é aceite de bom grado pelos membros do forum?
Isto não tem a ver com o querer que venham aqui dizer que está muito bonito e tal.
O motivo em eu partilhar as fotos do meu nano com vocês é a de aprender e receber as vossas opiniões sinceras visto ser o meu primeiro salgado e eu ser um autentico maçarico nestas andanças.
Espero que não me levem a mal este desabafo.  :yb663:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Paulo

Com 20L ou 200L seria igual... mesmo com 20.000L como já aconteceu... seria igual...

Os comentários de todos nós estão sujeitos à nossa disposição, arbítrio e tempo livre, a ausência de sexo pode igualmente influenciar...

O 'status' também pode ser levado em linha de conta...
Com 46 comentários no fórum, estás a crescer dentro da comunidade.

Se alguém te ajudou, mais haverá. Se mais ninguém te ajudou, foi porque estás bem encaminhado e bem ajudado.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Boa tarde Paulo
> 
> Com 20L ou 200L seria igual... mesmo com 20.000L como já aconteceu... seria igual...
> 
> Os comentários de todos nós estão sujeitos à nossa disposição, arbítrio e tempo livre, a ausência de sexo pode igualmente influenciar...
> 
> O 'status' também pode ser levado em linha de conta...
> Com 46 comentários no fórum, estás a crescer dentro da comunidade.
> 
> ...



 :Olá:  Pedro
essa parte da ausência de sexo acho que o pessoal vai todo discordar contigo  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
quanto ao resto agradeço-te a explicação e já agora tenho lido o teu tópico do principio ao fim e em muito me tem ajudado por isso obrigado por o partilhares. :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Herquiles Lima

Saudaçoes Paulo.

Em primeiro lugar como disse o Jorge Neves, parabens por se conter e não introduzir peixes no aquario com montagen recente. Entendo sua preocupação com o pouco espaço do seu nano, mas em um aqua bem maturado é possivel você ter ao menos um pequeno peixe no seu nano, estude bem as especies e veja q algumas não utilizam muito espaço nem mesmo na natureza.

Mantenho um nano com apenas 30 litros uteis sem escumador a quase 1 ano e desde o 4 mês mantenho sempre um _Stegastes_ no meu nano, o atual é o segundo q tenho o primeiro eu tive de dar a um amigo pois ja estava bem grandinho pro meu aqua.

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Saudaçoes Paulo.
> 
> Em primeiro lugar como disse o Jorge Neves, parabens por se conter e não introduzir peixes no aquario com montagen recente. Entendo sua preocupação com o pouco espaço do seu nano, mas em um aqua bem maturado é possivel você ter ao menos um pequeno peixe no seu nano, estude bem as especies e veja q algumas não utilizam muito espaço nem mesmo na natureza.
> 
> Mantenho um nano com apenas 30 litros uteis sem escumador a quase 1 ano e desde o 4 mês mantenho sempre um _Stegastes_ no meu nano, o atual é o segundo q tenho o primeiro eu tive de dar a um amigo pois ja estava bem grandinho pro meu aqua.


 :Olá:  Herquiles Lima
obrigado pelos teus comentários  :SbOk: 
em principio apenas vou colocar camarões neste nano e estou inclinado para este Lysmata amboinensis ou este Thor amboinensis e peixes este Gobiodon okinawae.
mas só mesmo em setembro é que vou introduzir a fauna, vou deixar passar estes meses porque tambem vou de ferias e não quero ter preocupações com os vivos.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Lysmata amboinensis


Eu meteria 2 Amboinensis. Dizem que quando existe mais que um, ficam ainda mais extrovertidos.
Em breve irei adquirir um segundo, para ver 'in loco'.

O meu actual, vem ter à minha mão. Faz cócegas...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Bom dia
> 
> 
> 
> Eu meteria 2 Amboinensis. Dizem que quando existe mais que um, ficam ainda mais extrovertidos.
> Em breve irei adquirir um segundo, para ver 'in loco'.
> 
> O meu actual, vem ter à minha mão. Faz cócegas...
> 
> ...


 :Olá:  Pedro bom dia

Os Amboinensis são os que mais me cativam e se forem como dizes ainda melhor  :SbOk: ,.
vou acompanhado o teu topico para saber como se comportam.

----------


## JoséCosta

Boa tarde Paulo

Estou sem palavras, tens ai uma gota de oceano magnifica, dá para ver todo o cuidado e atenção que tens dado ao teu projecto...apenas posso dizer :tutasla: 

Abraços

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Boa tarde Paulo
> 
> Estou sem palavras, tens ai uma gota de oceano magnifica, dá para ver todo o cuidado e atenção que tens dado ao teu projecto...apenas posso dizer
> 
> Abraços


 :Olá:  José
obrigado pelo teu comentário  :SbSourire: 
Esta pequena gota de oceano dá mais trabalho que o meu aquario de agua doce que tem 90 litros.
requer bastantes mais cuidados, principalmente as reposições de água diárias e as TPAs que são feitas semanalmente e aspiração dos detritos que se vão acumulando.
testes semanais aos nitratos, fosfatos, amonia, calcio, salinidade e agora com o aumento da temperatura acho que vou ter que por umas ventoinhas para a controlar.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Bem catita sem dúvida! E não vejo porqu enão possas colocar um peixe. Existem alguns que não ficariam mal no teu aquário...

Como fazes com as reposições? Estás a usar água de osmose ou directamente da torneira?

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Bem catita sem dúvida! E não vejo porqu enão possas colocar um peixe. Existem alguns que não ficariam mal no teu aquário...
> 
> Como fazes com as reposições? Estás a usar água de osmose ou directamente da torneira?


 :Olá:  Hugo Figueiredo
obrigado pelos teus comentários
as reposições são feitas diariamente com água da torneira, mas tenho um pequeno reservatório onde tenho a agua a repousar vários dias. 
A quantidade de água que reponho é tão pequena que acho que não justifica comprar um sistema de osmose.
Uso este sistema no salgado como no de água doce e não tenho tido problemas nenhuns com algas e com os peixes.

----------


## Luis Santos

boas ,antes de mais nada parabens pelo aquario tá cinco estrelas.Dada  a litragem do mesmo há que valorizar ainda mais o teu trabalho e dedicação :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  .
Nunca pensaste em mudar o aquario de agua doce para salgado e o salgado para doce?
Sempre podias por 2 ou 3 peixes pequenos .E os gastos não iam ser muitos.
Escumador e mas uma bomba de circulação.
ate breve

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> boas ,antes de mais nada parabens pelo aquario tá cinco estrelas.Dada  a litragem do mesmo há que valorizar ainda mais o teu trabalho e dedicação .
> Nunca pensaste em mudar o aquario de agua doce para salgado e o salgado para doce?
> Sempre podias por 2 ou 3 peixes pequenos .E os gastos não iam ser muitos.
> Escumador e mas uma bomba de circulação.
> ate breve


 :Olá:  Luis
obrigado pelos teus comentários
neste momento está fora de questão a mudança do doce para o salgado
1º o orçamento familiar neste momento não me permite
2º o doce tem menos de 1 ano de funcionamento e quero mante-lo por mais uns tempos.
3º o nano como 1ª experiencia nos salgados está-me a dar um gozo extraordinário por tudo o que representa, e por o que estou a aprender com ele e claro com vocês  :SbOk: 
vou continuar com este nano mesmo que monte um aquario de mais litragem porque estas pequenas gotas conseguem fascinar-me por tudo o que representam para quem as mantem.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Paulo
Sem dúvida uma sala muito simpática, com o contraste do aquário Doce para o salgado.
Apesar de só ter aquário Salgado, acho igualmente fascinante um aquário comunitário de água doce :Pracima:  :Pracima:  :Pracima:  :Pracima:  :Pracima:  :Pracima: 

Em relação ao Nano que manténs está bastante simpático, os corais apresentam estar de boa saúde, essa goniopora então baba-se toda para a luz(em tempos o quanto era dificil manter esse tipo de coral nos nossos aquas), 5*****
Não usas água de reposição? simplesmente fazes Tpa´s de 20% semanais?

Em relação à colocação ou não de um peixe ou 2, eu colocaria essa hipotese, pois dão muita vida a um aquário.
Tens peixes bastante engraçados para colocares nesse aquário, como por exemplo um escenius bicolor, uma nemateleotris magnifica ou a decora, entre outros.
Continua com essa dedicação, pois irás concerteza desfrutar por muito tempo dessa tua nova paixão.

----------


## Luis Santos

> Luis
> obrigado pelos teus comentários
> neste momento está fora de questão a mudança do doce para o salgado
> 1º o orçamento familiar neste momento não me permite
> 2º o doce tem menos de 1 ano de funcionamento e quero mante-lo por mais uns tempos.
> 3º o nano como 1ª experiencia nos salgados está-me a dar um gozo extraordinário por tudo o que representa, e por o que estou a aprender com ele e claro com vocês 
> vou continuar com este nano mesmo que monte um aquario de mais litragem porque estas pequenas gotas conseguem fascinar-me por tudo o que representam para quem as mantem.


Boas ,foi só uma ideia ,mas não te dou muito tempo para começares a pensar em voos maiores :SbSourire2: .
È o mal deste hobby ,queremos sempre maior e o facto de não teres peixes no nano ainda vai acelarar mais esse processo .
Se com a tua dedicação conseguiste fazer essa pequena maravilha(e que a mantenhas por muito tempo) ,imagino num aquario maior.
Desejo-te boa sorte com os teus aquarios que bem mereces .
Até breve :SbOk2:  :tutasla:  :tutasla:

----------


## João Seguro

Boas Paulo, vejo que somos vizinhos :P ehehh tens aí um nano muito giro e acabo por concordar com eles, 1 peixinho ou 2 ficam sempre altamente. Em relação ao aumentares de aquário é uma questão de tempo. Eu quando fui ao oceanário no outro dia e vi lá os Reefs só pensava "Se ganhar o euromilhões faço um aquário maior que este xD ".

Boa sorte  :Wink:

----------


## Hugobraga

ta um expectaculo
  continua assim e vais longe pelo que vi dentro de pouco tempo trocas de aquario para um maior 


parabens :Olá:

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Boas Paulo, vejo que somos vizinhos :P ehehh tens aí um nano muito giro e acabo por concordar com eles, 1 peixinho ou 2 ficam sempre altamente. Em relação ao aumentares de aquário é uma questão de tempo. Eu quando fui ao oceanário no outro dia e vi lá os Reefs só pensava "Se ganhar o euromilhões faço um aquário maior que este xD ".
> 
> Boa sorte


pois é moramos perto  :SbOk3: 
em relação aos peixes tive 2 más experiencias o 1º peixe que introduzi nem um dia esteve no aquario pois resolveu fazer o reconhecimento da sala sem garrafa de oxigenio e o 2º teve a mesma ideia triste ao fim de 3 horas, conclusão desisti dos peixes e voltei-me para um camarão o lysmata amboniensis que lá tem andado feliz.
em relação a um aquario maior ando a pensar nisso  :yb665: 
abraços





> ta um expectaculo
>   continua assim e vais longe pelo que vi dentro de pouco tempo trocas de aquario para um maior 
> 
> 
> parabens


obrigado Hugo  :SbOk3: 
abraços

----------


## João Seguro

> pois é moramos perto 
> em relação aos peixes tive 2 más experiencias o 1º peixe que introduzi nem um dia esteve no aquario pois resolveu fazer o reconhecimento da sala sem garrafa de oxigenio e o 2º teve a mesma ideia triste ao fim de 3 horas, conclusão desisti dos peixes e voltei-me para um camarão o lysmata amboniensis que lá tem andado feliz.
> em relação a um aquario maior ando a pensar nisso 
> abraços


Isso é que é azar... de qualquer forma, se quiseres tentar novamente, podes utilizar uma eggcrate para os aguentar dentro do aquário durante os primeiros meses colocando-a por cima do aquário. Já agora que peixes colocaste?

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Isso é que é azar... de qualquer forma, se quiseres tentar novamente, podes utilizar uma eggcrate para os aguentar dentro do aquário durante os primeiros meses colocando-a por cima do aquário. Já agora que peixes colocaste?


ola
os peixes que coloquei foram estes.
Gobiodon okinawae
Ecsenius bicolor

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

bons dias
aqui estão mais umas fotos do nano.
Data da montagem 05/04/2009
Actualização do setup 23/11/2009:

aquario com 45x25x20
circulação Koralia nano 900l/h
termoestato jager 25w
4 kilos de rocha viva
3 kilos de areia viva tamanho sugar sise
2 calhas blau cada uma com 18w 50/50 branca e azul
Escumador TMC V2 120 Nano Skimmer
Tpas de 20% semanais com água natural (Cabo Raso)
Densidade - 1026
temperatura - 25º


Vivos:
1- eremita patas vermelhas
1- Nemateleotris Magnifica
1- Lysmata Amboinensis

Corais:
Xenia
Protopalythoa sp
Zoanthus sp
Goniopora sp
Discosoma sp
Fungia sp
Blastomussa Wellsi


agora as fotos tiradas ontem á pressa por isso a qualidade não é grande coisa e o fotografo muito menos   :Coradoeolhos:  


Blastomussa Wellsi



Vista Frontal



Fungia sp



Fungia sp



Goniopora



Vista lateral



Lysmata Amboinensis



Lysmata Amboinensis



Nemateleotris Magnifica



Protopalythoa sp



Zoanthus



Copo do escumador



Espero os vossos comentários

Abraços
Paulo Rocha

----------


## João Seguro

estou a ver que seguiste o meu conselho e puseste uma coisa por cima xD bem bem  :Wink:  como se estão a safar os novos moradores aí de casa? estão a nadar e comer bem? Os corais estão bonitos, especialmente essa gonipora ^^

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> estou a ver que seguiste o meu conselho e puseste uma coisa por cima xD bem bem  como se estão a safar os novos moradores aí de casa? estão a nadar e comer bem? Os corais estão bonitos, especialmente essa gonipora ^^


Olá João
Teve que ser pois o Nemateleotris Magnifica tem a fama de saltar fora do aquario e já me chegaram os outros dois.
O camarão já cá está á algum tempo e é um glutão sempre que ponho comida parece que é a ultima refeição que vai ter  :yb624: .
O Nemateleotris Magnifica foi colocado no sabado e ainda está um pouco timido passa muito tempo escondido numa toca mas está a comer bem  :SbOk:

----------


## João Seguro

ainda bem que está a correr tudo bem  :Wink:  vai pondo ai o que vais alterando. boa sorte!

----------


## marcoferro

legal, 
nano reef acredito eu que seja um desafio maior que aquas com grandes capacidades pelo motivo de ser mais complicado estabilizar ...

parabens e boa sorte

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Que tal te estar a dar com esse escumador?
isso tira alguma coisa? :Admirado:

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Que tal te estar a dar com esse escumador?
> isso tira alguma coisa?


ola
estou satisfeito com ele, escuma bem tira bastante porcaria, tem é um grande problema faz muito barulho, mas já resolvi ao acrescentar um tubo maior á bomba de ar e no fim do tubo meti um difusor de pedra para atenuar o ruido.

----------


## José M Martins

boas tarde,

pela pouca experiencia que tenho, humildemente te sugiro que repenses em colocar um okinawae. tive um no meu aqua e tem um comportamento engraçado: podes saltar etc em frente ao nano que ele vai ficar a olhar para ti sem vacilar! como puseste a protecção em cima e se o introduzires com as luzes desligada penso que podes vir a ter sucesso.

outro lysmata trará sem duvida uma vivacidade espectacular: tinha dois e um foi-se desde aí o outro é mais timido e não se aventura tanto....estou mortinho por comprar outro!!!

PArabens, boa sorte e Um abraço
José Martins

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Tenho 1x okinawae. O meu aqua é de 200L.
É um peixe muito engraçado, não fosse o nome vulgar dele - Gobio Palhaço...  :Smile: 
Come de tudo - flocos, krill, mysis, artémia, formula 2...
Adora o meu Sarco.  :Smile:  que é uma cama de casal para ele... :SbSourire2: 
De vez em quando passeia pelas Acroporas.

Nunca o vi a picar os pólipos das acroporas.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> boas tarde,
> 
> pela pouca experiencia que tenho, humildemente te sugiro que repenses em colocar um okinawae. tive um no meu aqua e tem um comportamento engraçado: podes saltar etc em frente ao nano que ele vai ficar a olhar para ti sem vacilar! como puseste a protecção em cima e se o introduzires com as luzes desligada penso que podes vir a ter sucesso.
> 
> outro lysmata trará sem duvida uma vivacidade espectacular: tinha dois e um foi-se desde aí o outro é mais timido e não se aventura tanto....estou mortinho por comprar outro!!!
> 
> PArabens, boa sorte e Um abraço
> José Martins


Ola José
não tinha reparado mas somos vizinhos 
o okinawae está nos meus planos para a proxima entrada e se é como dizes  melhor pois o Nemateleotris Magnifica é extremamante timido, está sempre escondido na toca e quando sai é muito assustadiço. Ainda ontem quando estava a fazer a manutenção do nano e sem ninguem por perto resolveu dar um salto sem elastico  :yb624:  :yb624:  teve sorte que a minha mulher estava na sala e viu. Eu tinha 2 lysmatas mas um morreu o que ficou é muito social basta eu chegar perto do nano ou por um dedo na agua que ele vem logo fazer umas cocigas.
Com a rede já não á problema que eles se saltarem o mais que ficam é com uma dor de cabeça  :yb624:  :yb624: 
abraços





> Boa tarde
> 
> Tenho 1x okinawae. O meu aqua é de 200L.
> É um peixe muito engraçado, não fosse o nome vulgar dele - Gobio Palhaço... 
> Come de tudo - flocos, krill, mysis, artémia, formula 2...
> Adora o meu Sarco.  que é uma cama de casal para ele...
> De vez em quando passeia pelas Acroporas.
> 
> Nunca o vi a picar os pólipos das acroporas.
> ...


ola Pedro
Já vi as fotos do teu e é muito engraçado  :SbOk: 
abraços

----------


## José M Martins

É verdade estou mesmo aqui ao lado. quando quiseres aparecer envia MP que te passo o tlm.

Boa sorte e boas aquisições!
Um abraço
zé

----------


## João Seguro

Estou a ver que aqui destes lados somos muitos os interessados pela aquariofilia ^^

Mete ai umas fotos recentes para vermos a evolução  :Wink:

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

bons dias
aqui estão mais umas fotos do nano.
Data da montagem 05/04/2009
Actualização do setup 02/02/2010:

aquario com 45x25x20
circulação Koralia nano 900l/h
termoestato jager 25w
4 kilos de rocha viva
3 kilos de areia viva tamanho sugar sise
2 calhas blau cada uma com 18w 50/50 branca e azul
Escumador TMC V2 120 Nano Skimmer
Tpas de 20% semanais com água natural (Cabo Raso)
Densidade - 1026
temperatura - 25º


Vivos:
1- eremita patas vermelhas
1- Nemateleotris Magnifica
1- Lysmata Amboinensis
1- Gobiodon okinawae

Corais:
Xenia
Protopalythoa sp
Zoanthus sp
Goniopora sp
Discosoma sp
Fungia sp
Blastomussa Wellsi
Caulastrea furcata
Parazoanthus gracilis

uma coisa extraordinaria que está a acontecer é o nascimento de pequenas fungias depois deste coral ter branqueado completamente  :SbSourire24: 
agora as fotos:


























































espero os vossos comentários

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Paulo,

em primeiro lugar parabéns pela recuperação da fungia. 
Na fotografia não se consegue ver bem. Ela está com algum tecido em recuperação ou são mesmo pequenos pólipos a crescer. 
Caso sejam pequenos pólipos o que se deve fazer? Provavelmente fragá-los, mas quando?

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Olá Paulo,
> 
> em primeiro lugar parabéns pela recuperação da fungia. 
> Na fotografia não se consegue ver bem. Ela está com algum tecido em recuperação ou são mesmo pequenos pólipos a crescer. 
> Caso sejam pequenos pólipos o que se deve fazer? Provavelmente fragá-los, mas quando?


olá Carlos
são pequenos pólipos que estão a crescer um pouco por todo lado, em relação ao que se deve fazer não faço a miníma ideia vou deixar crescer e depois logo se ve.

----------


## João Seguro

já tinha ouvido falar disso nas fungias, mas ela ficou mesmo toda branca como se tivesse morta?

Ou será que morreu mesmo e isso é que dá origem a várias pequenas?

de qualquer forma tens ai um nano muito louco mesmo. Parabéns!

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> já tinha ouvido falar disso nas fungias, mas ela ficou mesmo toda branca como se tivesse morta?
> 
> Ou será que morreu mesmo e isso é que dá origem a várias pequenas?
> 
> de qualquer forma tens ai um nano muito louco mesmo. Parabéns!


olá João
a fungia ficou toda branca mas não morreu pois a zona da boca manteve-se sempre.

----------


## João Seguro

hum, ok. Vai postando fotos para irmos se ir vendo o desenvolvimento da fungia e do aqua  :Wink:

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> hum, ok. Vai postando fotos para irmos se ir vendo o desenvolvimento da fungia e do aqua


Eu vou postando fotos os comentários é que são poucos, isto anda muito mortiço  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## João Seguro

eles vão aparecendo, sabes que os aquários que têm mais destaque são na maioria aqueles gigantes com carradas de corais e peixes brutais... mas que isso não te desanime. continua com o bom trabalho  :Wink:

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> eles vão aparecendo, sabes que os aquários que têm mais destaque são na maioria aqueles gigantes com carradas de corais e peixes brutais... mas que isso não te desanime. continua com o bom trabalho


olá João
não desanima nada, o nano fez ontem 9 meses que está montado se fosse a desanimar pelo pessoal se manifestar pouco ele já não existia  :SbOk3: 
pode ser que com a nova montagem que estou a planear tenha mais feedback
está a ir devagarinho mas já faltou mais  :yb665:

----------


## João Seguro

não era em relação ao hobbie mas em relação ao facto de actualizares o tópico e participares no fórum.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> não era em relação ao hobbie mas em relação ao facto de actualizares o tópico e participares no fórum.



 :Olá:  Seguro

E para quando informação com fotos do teu sistema  :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2: ...blá,blá,blá,não chega  :yb663: .
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> não era em relação ao hobbie mas em relação ao facto de actualizares o tópico e participares no fórum.


ah ok
vou sempre actualizar o topico mesmo que se torne um monólogo  :yb624:  e participar no forum pois é aqui que vou aprendendo e tirando as duvidas que vou tendo  :SbOk:

----------


## João Seguro

desculpa estar a desviar a atenção do teu tópico mas em resposta ao Jorge, eu ainda não tenho aquário sequer.. Estou a começar aos poucos e estou a ler o mais possível para aprender o máximo antes de dar vida ao meu projecto, por agora limito-me a ir comprando umas coisa de vez em quando  e quando tiver o material todo ai sim, faço um post como deve ser (não quero começar com nanos, se vou gastar dinheiro então que seja para uma coisa definitiva) e como o meu casamento está à porta não há  para tudo :S  mas com calma vai lá. limito-me a apreciar os aquários dos outros por enquanto, dar ideias do que já li e vi e ir tirando ideias aqui e ali.

qualquer dia faço-me de convidado para ir dar uma espreitadela aqui ao do Paulo  :SbSourire:  :SbSourire:  :SbSourire:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> desculpa estar a desviar a atenção do teu tópico mas em resposta ao Jorge, eu ainda não tenho aquário sequer.. Estou a começar aos poucos e estou a ler o mais possível para aprender o máximo antes de dar vida ao meu projecto, por agora limito-me a ir comprando umas coisa de vez em quando  e quando tiver o material todo ai sim, faço um post como deve ser (não quero começar com nanos, se vou gastar dinheiro então que seja para uma coisa definitiva) e como o meu casamento está à porta não há  para tudo :S  mas com calma vai lá. limito-me a apreciar os aquários dos outros por enquanto, dar ideias do que já li e vi e ir tirando ideias aqui e ali.
> 
> qualquer dia faço-me de convidado para ir dar uma espreitadela aqui ao do Paulo



 :Olá:  Seguro

Estou esclarecido... :yb663:  a bizarria.

 :Olá: Paulo

Ficam aqui também as minhas desculpas pelo off-topic.
Um abraço aos dois

Jorge Neves

----------


## joaopedrogomes

> ola a todos
> Este topico que estou a criar vou tentar mostrar-vos a evolução do meu nano.
> Vou mostrar a evolução dele uma vez por mês.


esta quase a chegar a um mês e não dizes nada, como vai o nano?





> vou sempre actualizar o topico mesmo que se torne um monólogo


mas também à bons monólogos   :tutasla: 





> e participar no forum pois é aqui que vou aprendendo e tirando as duvidas que vou tendo


não és o único, eu não participo tanto quanto devia mas vou aprendendo com os vários relatos dos outros  :SbSourire2:  :SbOk2: 

força nisso não te encostes à Parede  :SbLangue7:  :yb624: 

Cump.

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

:Olá:  João




> esta quase a chegar a um mês e não dizes nada, como vai o nano?
> O nano já não existe foi desmontado e deu lugar ao nano do rocha, podes ver na minha assinatura 
> 
> 
> 
> mas também à bons monólogos  
> pois isso é o que á mais por aqui 
> 
> 
> ...

----------

